# which rip blade to get?



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

So I'm taking the next step and getting a dedicated rip blade. I've been happy with my combo blade, but I'm doing more and more of my own ripping and decided it's time to get a blade. 

I'm looking at the Freud LM72R, 24 tooth, "industrial," rip blade for about $50. I have also found the LM74R, 30 tooth "glue line rip" for about $60. EDIT: there's also the LM74M which is the same as the LM74R except that it doesn't have the red coating, for ~$50.

I wanted to see if anyone has experience with these. Is the extra $10 worth it? I thought fewer teeth was better. I've been very happy with my freud combo blade. I can't afford a WWII, so don't go there. I'm trying to keep it around $50 if I can.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the LM72 and I like it. I don't use it often as I usually use a Freud combo. Many like the glue line rip but I find the LM72 works well. 

Corey


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

rprice54 said:


> So I'm taking the next step and getting a dedicated rip blade. I've been happy with my combo blade, but I'm doing more and more of my own ripping and decided it's time to get a blade.
> 
> I'm looking at the Freud LM72R, 24 tooth, "industrial," rip blade for about $50. I have also found the LM74R, 30 tooth "glue line rip" for about $60. EDIT: there's also the LM74M which is the same as the LM74R except that it doesn't have the red coating, for ~$50.
> 
> ...


Hello rprice, 

Porter Cable has the "Razor" 50 tooth blade that I found to be great for ripping. I buy it at at Home Depot for about $39.00 I have 2 of them and the first one is still doing the job after ripping Black Walnut, Cherry, Hard Maple for making about 30 end grain cutting boards. I have the 30 tooth Frued but have not tried it yet. I am thinking about check out the Harbor Freight blades to see how they hold up at work, we rip well over a 1000 BF of Black Walnut, Cherry, Cedar, White and Red Oak daily. For 9 to 16 Dollars (last years prices) I am going to try one or 2 to see how they hold up. Just my 2cents.

Randy


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I vote for the Freud glue line rip blade. It's full kerf, heavy, and cuts like you wouldn't believe. Lately, I've been buying nothing but Freud.


----------



## Walter Cullop (May 4, 2008)

You might want to take a close look at the specs. The glue line says only up to 1" wood. So if you are doing thicker the 72 is the one for you. I use the 72 for ripping some pretty thick stock. Currently doint 12/4 walnut.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for the info. I had a porter cable razor, and it did a good job, until I chipped a tooth on some polycarbonate... then I got my freud combo blade, which I have been very happy with.

I'm looking at these two specifically because they are full kerf which I want for my ripping blade. I will probably go with the glue line rip as it has a thicker plate and MOST of what I'm ripping is 3/4 stock. I'm sure it will handle more, probably just not as fast or as clean.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the Freud LU87 thin kerf rip blade. I am very satisfied wih it. I ripped about 1000 lineal feet before I had it sharpened. It runs very true. I have used the Harbor Freight blades. They are garbage. I do not consider them safe to use as the plate is so thin that they wobble.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I found the LM74 without the red coating for $50 and went with that. I just bought about 80bf of 4/4 and 5/4 walnut, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

The blade worked like a champ. Very little rework needed before I glued up some panels. I set my TS up so when I have the fence on the left of the blade, it's dialed in to the full kerf ripping blade, and with the fence to the right, it's dialed in to the thin kerf combo blade. most of my work left of the blade (besides ripping) is done with my miter fence anyways. works great. 

this is my third freud blade, I may not ever go to another brand, I am very happy with all three (one on my circ saw).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

rprice54 said:


> The blade worked like a champ. Very little rework needed before I glued up some panels. I set my TS up so when I have the fence on the left of the blade, it's dialed in to the full kerf ripping blade, and with the fence to the right, it's dialed in to the thin kerf combo blade. most of my work left of the blade (besides ripping) is done with my miter fence anyways. works great.
> 
> this is my third freud blade, I may not ever go to another brand, I am very happy with all three (one on my circ saw).


Hi rprice,

IMHO, Freud can't be beat for blades.  
Now, there are some who'd recommend Forrest, I've yet to try one out, unfortunetly, they are tad too high in price for me.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a great deal on the LM74 glue line rip blade from Amazon. All though the transaction was a little odd. It was listed at $49.99 with free shipping, said it was in stock, usually ships within 24 hours. When I ordered it late Saturday night, it showed an estimated ship date of the following Saturday. It also said I qualified for a super saver discount that brought it to $42. Well on Monday I got an email that it had shipped with a delivery date of Friday. But the tracking # showed it was in the post offices possession, less than 100 miles away. It arrived Tuesday. Great deal on a quality blade.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rusty,

Shipping from Amazon can be funny sometimes. When I got my Makita routers from them, they showed something similar. Arrival date of 14 days. No biggie, 3 days after placing the order, voila, they were at my door step.


----------

